# P345 or P97



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

Between these polymer brothers, which one stands out and which one has the better reputation.(all around reputation and looks has nothing to do with it) 
I'm looking for a back up piece.


PS Back up piece doesn't mean little pea shooter to me, it just means a second gun.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Last summere there were a lot of complaints about the P345. Some swore by it, others wanted to sell and get out.

I've not seen any complaints about the P97.

I've also not checked the Ruger forums recently to see if folks are still complaining. You might go to Rugerforum.net and rugerforum.com (two different forums) and see what the general attitude is now.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Last summere there were a lot of complaints about the P345. Some swore by it, others wanted to sell and get out.
> 
> I've not seen any complaints about the P97.
> 
> ...


Yes - that is what I know as well.


----------

